# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Վարկային մասնագետ, կամ բանկային գործ

## AvikO

Բարև բոլորին,եկեք խոսենք բանկային գործի մասին:
Անփորձ նորավարտ մասնագետը կարող ե աշխատել բանկում:
Ընդհանրապես բանկային  ոլորտում որ գործն է ավելի հեշտ:
Վարկային մասնագետներ. կիսվեք ձեր աշխատանքային փորձից:
                          Նախապես շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------

